# Strange looking fish?



## hawk50 (May 13, 2009)

I caught a some sort of sucker fish at a river I dont know the name of. The river is south of I-40 in the fruitland area, Does any know the name of this river? I will post the pics later tonight


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

Might be Red Creek or Strawberry river! As far as the fish i dont know what it could be.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Current Creek!!!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

from the picture, it is surely the spiney daced humpback silvery june sucker chub. you should immediately turn yourself into federal authorities for a life sentence or worse, be forced to listen to luv the critters tapes by barbara streisand.


----------



## hawk50 (May 13, 2009)

I am still working on the pic thing! My first post, give me some love!... The fish is a sucker fish for sure with a yellow bottom and silver on top, if it helps. I will get the pics up as soon as possible. By the way its the ugliest thing i have ever caught!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Could have been a Razorback Sucker.


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

It might also have been a Rep. Ben Ferry fish if it was as ugly as you said... :lol: lol That fish sucks a lot lol


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

How big was it? If it was smaller than 4" I'd guess a sculpin. If bigger, a sucker or whitefish.


----------



## hawk50 (May 13, 2009)

no, this fish messured at 20in and i could only guess about 2-3 pds.. It was quite large for a sucker! When i first hooked it I thought it was a brownie, witch are common, so I was told in this paticular river...still trying to get the pics from my cell to load up for alll of you to see.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Text it to your email address then save that j peg to your desktop.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

*Still waiting for the picture....*


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Can he draw you a picture ScottyP ? :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Can he draw you a picture ScottyP ? :lol:


Aware.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a strange looking fish! :lol:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

wonderful fish!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... and happy I guess.


-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> *Still waiting for the picture....*


 :lol: :lol: 
You handsome bugger!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just don't piss him off :lol: and get him some more liquid quick


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Was it one of these?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> wonderful fish!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wow, that's really good sketch...looks just like it!!!


----------

